# INIZ.. 1 month & 5 days... Oh god!



## Reece-DM (Jun 24, 2013)

...They are brilliant!

Anyways,

Well I thought I'd post my review on INIZ, it's not normaly I'd dabble in the "Low end market" on something I need for production use neither for anything important. Reading over their past and being a long time lurker on LET then this less-childish place which seems a godsend lol   they seem like quite a friendly company growing pretty well as well.

*My Review of INIZ:*

*- Price 9/10*

Like me using Iniz as a budget provider I decided to take the plunge on there 512MB SSD VPS based in the Netherlands.for under 9 quid for 3 months you can't complain at all, I dont normally go long term without previous testing but i guess I couldn't resist to play with some SSD space.

*- Support 10/10*

To be honest I hadn't used it once until coincidentally all of this heat was on SolusVM with the security, the day after I needed a OS install I couldn't do it via the control panel obviously so i shot of a ticket and I get a response within the hour nice and quick if you ask me. I'm set to go with a fresh install   but i needed another one due to testing, so i got holld of patrick probably 2 - 4 times over 2 days?  He was happy to help and done it nice and quickly for me even on weekends.

*- Network 10/10*

I have servers in the UK and have maintained them for some time, with Iniz being out of the UK now and moved everything to the Netherlands It was perfect for me since I needed VPS over there which can still provide a good speeds to the UK and elsewhere.




> System uptime :   2 days, 23:54, *<< Due to the OS reinstall we did have 29 days uptime.*
> 
> Download speed from CacheFly: 37.5MB/s
> 
> ...


Overall I'm very happy.




*- Performance 9/10*


I don't do all the crappy "I'll run this benchmark" or DD tests determine how good a vps is. It's snappy and does the job brilliantly. If you are wondering on DD tests then Its happily getting 1.2Gb/s with no issues  

Only snag is that i've noticed a little lag when logging into SSH every now and then but it don't hurt.

Anyway, that's my review - Now where is my 6 months free credit!... I'm joking!.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 24, 2013)

Great review!  

I hear Patrick is good at teamkilling in TagPro too!  (kidding)


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 24, 2013)

You should avoid having me on your team in a FPS match with friendly fire turned on. My high powered sniper rifle and I have Inadvertantly killed plenty of teammates. Also, I once managed to take out my ENTIRE TEAM with a well placed HE 'nade. Oops!


----------



## titanicsaled (Jun 24, 2013)

I have used Iniz for a few months now. Faultless experience to be honest.

Nice review as well by the way.


----------



## Amitz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Patrick! Could you please kindly send me an order link to that backup plan you once offered in NL? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 24, 2013)

Great to hear Reece and titanic! 

I hope that 1.2GB/s isn't too slow for you  :wub:



Amitz said:


> Hey Patrick! Could you please kindly send me an order link to that backup plan you once offered in NL? Thanks in advance!


Not sure which one as i've done many custom plans before, I'll shoot you a PM and see if it was the one I did recently over at LET


----------



## Jack (Jun 24, 2013)

Reece said:


> Only snag is that i've noticed a little lag when logging into SSH every now and then but it don't hurt.


I doubt that's an issue with iniz.

http://serverfault.com/questions/185100/long-delay-in-ssh-how-to-fix-resolve-conf-problem

I have found that to be the problem in 99.9% of the cases I have dealt with is about 5 to this day


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> I doubt that's an issue with iniz.
> 
> http://serverfault.com/questions/185100/long-delay-in-ssh-how-to-fix-resolve-conf-problem
> 
> ...


Thanks jack, wasn't a big issue but cheers for the link


----------



## Reece-DM (Jul 28, 2013)

A little over a month later, I am still very much happy.

I shall be renewing my invoice!


----------



## ztec (Jul 28, 2013)

As an Iniz customer of 2 VPS' I totally agree with this review.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Glad to have you two onboard


----------



## Tracid (Mar 1, 2014)

I am an OpenVZ.io customer (INIZ brand) since a few days now, Amsterdam datacenter.

It's my first VPS experience, but way better than I expected, so I've started referring it to my friends.

They are some minor downsides:

- the price of an additional dedicated IP is $2.50

- the OS distribution list is not up-to-date (I wanted Ubuntu 13.10 but only 13.04 and 12.04 is available. With 12.04 I completely agree because it's an LTS release, but 13.04 should be superseded by 13.10; I upgraded to 13.10 from the CLI)

- they didn't have a vpsBoard option for the "for where did you hear about us" field on the sign-up page 

Edit:

A few tests:

*cat /proc/cpuinfo*


```
processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model  : 45
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2650 0 @ 2.00GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz  : 1995.361
cache size : 20480 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 16
core id  : 0
cpu cores : 8
apicid  : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu  : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp  : yes
flags  : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 3990.72
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
 
processor : 1
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model  : 45
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2650 0 @ 2.00GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz  : 1995.361
cache size : 20480 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 16
core id  : 1
cpu cores : 8
apicid  : 2
initial apicid : 2
fpu  : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp  : yes
flags  : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 3990.72
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
 
processor : 2
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model  : 45
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2650 0 @ 2.00GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz  : 1995.361
cache size : 20480 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 16
core id  : 2
cpu cores : 8
apicid  : 4
initial apicid : 4
fpu  : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp  : yes
flags  : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 3990.72
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```
*cat /proc/meminfo*


```
MemTotal:        3145728 kB
MemFree:         2932812 kB
Cached:           103768 kB
Buffers:               0 kB
Active:            87484 kB
Inactive:         100980 kB
Active(anon):      34300 kB
Inactive(anon):    50396 kB
Active(file):      53184 kB
Inactive(file):    50584 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        131072 kB
SwapFree:         104436 kB
Dirty:                 8 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         84696 kB
Shmem:              3632 kB
Slab:              24436 kB
SReclaimable:      18472 kB
SUnreclaim:         5964 kB
```
*dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test*


```
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.50477 s, 429 MB/s
```
*wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null*


```
--2014-03-01 18:00:34--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'
 
100%[====================================================================================================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 56.0MB/s   in 1.8s   
 
2014-03-01 18:00:36 (56.0 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------

